# Need to



## Arashi

I know of a couple of ways to express the need or necessity for something, but I was wondering if there was anything more colloquial or less formal alternatives to indicate this.

I'm familiar with the なければなりません and なくちゃいけません conjugations, but is there anything else I can use or are there less formal ways of saying these (i.e. なければなりない; なくちゃいけない)?


----------



## wathavy

iru いる　要る is the least formal as well as the shortest. :->


----------



## rukiak

Arashi said:


> I'm familiar with the なければなりません and なくちゃいけません conjugations, but is there anything else I can use or are there less formal ways of saying these (i.e. なければな*ら*ない; なくちゃいけない)?



If you show us concrete exapmles in English, we can show you practical expressions in Japanese.
The practical, less formal expressions depend on the context, is it an advice to your friend? is it an excuse to your familly?


----------



## Derselbe

The most frequent casual ones I hear are

for nouns: 要る　(sometimes 必要)

for verbs: ～ないと（いけない）　or　～なきゃ(いけない)


----------



## Arashi

wathavy said:


> iru いる　要る is the least formal as well as the shortest. :->


 
Somehow I spaced off _iru_. Thanks for mentioning that, Wathavy. 



rukiak said:


> If you show us concrete exapmles in English, we can show you practical expressions in Japanese.
> The practical, less formal expressions depend on the context, is it an advice to your friend? is it an excuse to your familly?


 
I should have provided some example sentences. I try to be good about that. Sorry. 
Thanks for fixing my conjugation, though. I must have been typing quickly. >,>
I was really, however, looking for something that could be used in any situation. I was afraid, also that if I gave context, then I might miss out on another possible way to denote what I was looking for...



Derselbe said:


> The most frequent casual ones I hear are
> 
> for nouns: 要る　(sometimes 必要)
> 
> for verbs: ～ないと（いけない）　or　～なきゃ(いけない)


I've never heard "-_nai to (ikenai)_" nor "-_nakya (ikenai)_". I'll need to look into those. Thanks, Derselbe. 


So, can _iru_ be paired with a verb using a nominalizer or would I just be better off using _-nai to (ikenai) nor -nakya (ikenai)_? 
(Sorry about only writing in romanji. This computer doesn't have what I need to write in kanji or kana.)


----------



## rukiak

Arashi said:


> but is there anything else I can use ?


positive way :verb+する必要があります
negative way :verb+しなくていいです

オンライン辞書のリンクです。日本語訳の用例（blue button）をいろいろ見てみましょう。
http://www.excite.co.jp/dictionary/...y=NEW_EJJE&block=40378&offset=1482&title=need


----------



## lrosa

Context is essential, as "need" can be used in a number of contexts. I have never encountered "iru" being paired with a verb in the way you suggested. 

But please, provide one or several contexts!


----------



## Lupen The Third

Derselbe said:


> for verbs: ～ないと



This is why a Japanese today told me "Ikanaito" to say " I have/need to go ".

So does (for example) "kikanaito" mean "I have/need to hear"?

greetings,
ルパン三世


----------



## Derselbe

Correct would be "kikanaito ikenai" (聞かないといけない), but the last part is ofter omitted in coloqiual speech. Litteraly it means something like

If x don't [verb], it won't go.

しないと　If _person_ does not
行かないと　If _person_ does not go
寝ないと If _person_ does not sleep

いけない  can't go


----------



## rukiak

また応援呼ばなきゃ駄目そうね。 (また応援を呼ばないと駄目みたいね。)

It seems we'll need to call for help again.
It seems like we have no alternative but to call for help again.


----------



## Lupen The Third

derselbe said:


> correct would be "kikanaito ikenai" (聞かないといけない), but the last part is ofter omitted in coloqiual speech. Litteraly it means something like
> 
> if x don't [verb], it won't go.
> 
> しないと　if _person_ does not
> 行かないと　if _person_ does not go
> 寝ないと if _person_ does not sleep
> 
> いけない  can't go



ありがとうございます。
ルパン三世


----------



## Arashi

Very interesting. Thanks everyone for the help and thank you, Lupen, for expanding the topic. I found that to be pleasantly enlightening.


----------



## Lupen The Third

...It's because you opened a very interesting thread.
Thank you Arashi 

ルパン三世


----------

